# Specialized TriCross Single



## twrecks (Feb 11, 2005)

I was browsing through Spokes bike shop today and saw the single speed Tricross. They didn't have my size built up, I usually ride a 52 in fixed and they only had a 58. 

http://spokesetc.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=3081

It looked nice but I didn't care for the wheelset (no-name hubs) but they were flippable to be fixed. No option for disk brakes.


----------



## C Cow (Oct 1, 2007)

*Spec Singlecross*

I posted some stuff about mine in the cross section, so I'll try not to repeat, too much.
I got my spec SX about 3 weeks ago. This is the closest thing to a "real road bike" I've ever had. Maybe some noname parts here and there, but it's new and has a warranty. I had thought about building a ss cross bike, but I would have far exceeded the $600 I paid for the SX. They built this on the pre-existing sport cross bike, so the package is not top of the line. S-Works would have been great, but out of my price range.
My first good ride on it was our high desert screamer mtb race, 31 miles. I was sort of dared into it. The drop bar wasn't bad, I rode the hoods all day. Steep descents, small drops, loose dirt corners, all worked fine on the skinny tires. I placed well in the ss class. This was a great intro to the bike, I had no questions about handling when cross started last week. I wanted to do a double century on it, but daylight is getting short now. 

I did want disc brakes, but that meant spending much money on a boutique ss frame, or converting a geary to ss.

One little thing that bugs me, I don't know why spec didn't put the bike name on the bike, instead of that tricross word (I don't know what tricross means).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a rear canti hanger and d/t cable braze-ons???


----------



## rjw (Jun 5, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> a rear canti hanger and d/t cable braze-ons???


No braze-ons on the production bikes.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems over priced. Has cheap wheels and blah parts for $780. Then they go and put a carbon seat post on it (see lipstick on a pig thread)


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Seems over priced. Has cheap wheels and blah parts for $780. Then they go and put a carbon seat post on it (see lipstick on a pig thread)



It's only a CF wrap.


----------



## C Cow (Oct 1, 2007)

The image was posted a little ahead of the product. Brake cable, rack and fender (arg!), and a canti hanger braze ons and holes are all that's on mine.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rjw said:


> No braze-ons on the production bikes.



so then you're forced to use v-brakes? that's prob worse


----------



## C Cow (Oct 1, 2007)

*Johnny Too Good*



JohnnyTooBad said:


> Seems over priced. Has cheap wheels and blah parts for $780. Then they go and put a carbon seat post on it (see lipstick on a pig thread)



I looked for the singlespeed cross bike made of unobtanium parts but it didn't exist, and to put it together would have been at least twice the price. But, I could have missed some internet deals somewhere while supporting my LBS. 

I'm sure I would be so much faster if I had spent more money, but keeping Thing 1, Thing 2, and Things mom in bike racing sometimes requires skipping that full meal deal and just getting the cheeseburger. Anybody got any leftovers?

Starving Cow


----------



## rjw (Jun 5, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> so then you're forced to use v-brakes? that's prob worse


The canti-hanger is still there, it's the downtube ones that are gone.


----------

